# I just want to HIT HER IN THE MOUTH



## MissMissy (Sep 22, 2007)

this migh tbe long

ok.. i work at a pet shop. I LOVE it.. but.

the owners daughter works thre as a pet groomer and she gets on my ****ing nerves.. she is younger then me and is married and has a kid ..

she thinks she knows everything.. about everything

we had omish people come in about fish.. wanted to know if they needed a pump. and yada yada i told them to have a beta it would be easier for them.. she comes button is.. actually salt water is easier then fresh water.. really it is.. i was like.. EXCUSE ME THIS IS MY SALE for one and are you dumb.. omish dont have electricity .. they cant have salt water.. that is why they are asking if they need a pump.... but.. i didnt say anything i just smiled.. needless to say they left. and bought nothing.. she does this all the time.. butting in.. tell me to go whipe this down.. or do that while im busy cleaning something else.. and i am just getting pissed so today we had a girl come in about mange.. was talking to me i was telling her to go to the vet. we couldnt give her anything.. you need a antibotic for it.. here she comes put neosporine on the spot i said finally i was like.... no you cant do that.. it wont do anything.. and its not just one spot... mange takes all kinds of hair off.. he rface read.. *****! MY MOM OWNS THIS NOT YOU

well last weekend i got ina reck.. i was supposed to be in tennesse but didnt get to go.. i had the weekend off. . i had to watch my brother cause my parents went but couldnt find a baby sitter. i got in a wreck and totaled my car.. and an employee told my boss i explained thought she was cool

well today.. her daughter told me to throw my cans away after i drink them i said i do.. she said well mom comes in and yells about it and i tell her to just write you guys up.. i said me and your mom are pretty cool .. she would tell me.. she said no she wouldn't.. she tell me all kinds of things.. like the weekend you got in a wreck.. you weren't out of town.. you could have come into work.. if you didnt get to go ( I WAS PISSED)

she puts this image off like she is miss billy bad ass saying how she is from st.louis and loves to get in fights.. and had this girl whooped. but if you listen to her she has told me.. she likes to be nice to people but when they turn then she talked shit.. and that she nows peeps that she can get to whoop peeps ass. I WANT TO PUT HER IN HER PLACE SO BAD.. the reason im stuck with her is her parents went to a trade show this weekend. and i swear i dont think i can work another fuking day with her.. but i LOVE this job.. she was gone all day doing her laundry but.. when her mom called she was like oh im wiping counters PLEASE she sat on her ass telling me what to do all day.. and gone for half.. there was 500 sold today and called her mom and was like WE sold .. 500 i was liek you mean me! but i didnt say anything..PLus i didnt get to have a break today. this is getting on my nerves.. i am not sure what it is i dont like about her.. but i want to just put her in her place.. what should i do talk to her mom.. maybe her mom will get mad and tell her and then i have a riot on my hands.. i dunno







what would you do?

How do you guys think i should go about this?


----------



## karrieann (Sep 22, 2007)

hmmmm,

tough one for sure. i would suggest you talk to the mother and say something like you got the impression that you might be doing thing to upset her (the mom;pop cans) and that you just wanted her to know that she should feel comfortable talking to you about things. that you love your job and want to do the best job possible. then she will know that you enjoy working there and that you are adult enough to step up and do what she would like you to do.

as for the daughter, what a moron! yes, get the amish set up with a salt water tank. ~rolls eyes~ but she has the inside track. it's good you stood up abut the mange issue. and you would think that the owners (parents) would want to keep bad advise beign given on the health of a pet. when the mom comes back you might ask her, so what would you tell someone who came in asking about this problem. when she tells you say, yes that is what i thought but daughter said to put ointment on it, so i just wanted to make sure. then mom might see that daughter isn't giving good advise from her business and maybe educate her a bit.

but truly you are in a tough spot if you can't just let daughter and her antics slide. you might want to look at other pet shops for a similar job and move on.

good luck!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 22, 2007)

Have you thought to possibly get another job at a pet shop in the same area? OR maybe start a dog sitting or dog walking service? =)


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm sorry. Having something like that going on at work sucks there's one girl I work with I can't STAND, any other day I love my job but I'm ready to walk out and quit every time I work with her. It sucks because normally you could talk to your boss, but it being her mom it's kind of a sticky situation I guess. It seems like someone like her wouldn't take much away from sitting down and having a conversation with her, so I guess the best thing to do would be to just grin and bear it or try to talk to her mom in the nicest way possible. And if you get really unhappy, maybe see if any of the other pet stores in your area are hiring?


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 22, 2007)

I was a bit lost, haha.

Um - really, I would go to your boss (her mother) and tell her what's wrong.

If other co-workers feel the same about this chick, then I say you all collectively go up and put in a complaint. Say what's on your mind but in a professional manner.

Something like, "...she's preventing me from enjoying my job or actually doing it."

Keep us updated


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was a bit lost, haha.
Um - really, I would go to your boss (her mother) and tell her what's wrong.

If other co-workers feel the same about this chick, then I say you all collectively go up and put in a complaint. Say what's on your mind but in a professional manner.

Something like, "...she's preventing me from enjoying my job or actually doing it."

Keep us updated





Yeah, I agree. Just let your boss know what's going on.


----------



## Zoey (Sep 22, 2007)

I agree,definitely speak to her mom,but its a tough one for sure. I would go to her for sure, but look for another job at a pet shop at the same time. This cant go on forever.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 22, 2007)

When its the boss's kid its a tough spot. I would probably talk to her mom, but I'd be very delicate.


----------



## Nox (Sep 22, 2007)

I think Karrieann put it really succintcly. Your patience (no matter ho much you have) is not infinite. You will one day stand up and say you've had enough. Don't wait until you've finally snapped.

The problem is this daughter has an _entitlement_ issue. That is, feeling that she is to benefit from things and situations that she has had no hand in earning, if you get my drift. Step lightly. Children with entitlement complexes ususally don't get it from nowhere...


----------



## bCreative (Sep 22, 2007)

I say hit the b!tch!! Sometimes that's all it takes! There are times when you just have to say "f it" and just them to let them know not to mess or bother you ever again.

But to be civil about it then yeah you might want to talk to her mother.


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *karrieann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmmmm,
tough one for sure. i would suggest you talk to the mother and say something like you got the impression that you might be doing thing to upset her (the mom;pop cans) and that you just wanted her to know that she should feel comfortable talking to you about things. that you love your job and want to do the best job possible. then she will know that you enjoy working there and that you are adult enough to step up and do what she would like you to do.

as for the daughter, what a moron! yes, get the amish set up with a salt water tank. ~rolls eyes~ but she has the inside track. it's good you stood up abut the mange issue. and you would think that the owners (parents) would want to keep bad advise beign given on the health of a pet. when the mom comes back you might ask her, so what would you tell someone who came in asking about this problem. when she tells you say, yes that is what i thought but daughter said to put ointment on it, so i just wanted to make sure. then mom might see that daughter isn't giving good advise from her business and maybe educate her a bit.

but truly you are in a tough spot if you can't just let daughter and her antics slide. you might want to look at other pet shops for a similar job and move on.

good luck!!

I couldn't have said it any better! Great advice!


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 22, 2007)

well today.. i went to lunch.. i was 10 mins late.. no biggie i thought seeing how she was 3!!! hours late for work today.. well she wrote down i on the time sheet when i left and came back.. whatever ya know.. well then i sold two dogs today. she told her mom.. SHE SOLD THE DOGS!!!! then i was venting about my husband being mean and she had the nerve to say.. i would never marry someone like that.. yhou need to see whats wrong or leave.. and went on about how PERFECT her relationship is.. I WAS PISSED.. i am a person that is very mixed with her emotions as it is.. so im sitting here going is she right.? then a guy friend of her walks in that i used to have a crush on and.. then my emotions kicked the bucket.. i am feeling guilty for thinking it.. and hate her at the same time. started my period today. and had a blow out iwth my hubby!!! all i have to say is i went to the store and bought abd of treasures milk chocolate caramel..


----------



## KristieTX (Sep 23, 2007)

So sorry you are going through this. I agree with Nox, sounds like entitlement issues. And you were completely right about both the salt water tank and the mange. We see mange all of the time at my work and as groomers, we know darn well that Neosporin will not cure it. LOL

Good Luck! I think maybe you should tell the mom what's going on and be truthful with her, just make sure that you handle it carefully as it could cause more problems down the line. If you are just incredibly miserable, see if you can find something else as I'm sure this problem won't go away easily.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 24, 2007)

Have you applied any of the advice given?

And off subject, I effin' love reading Nox's post - I get smarter reading them. Haha.


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 28, 2007)

yes. i have cell .. i spoke to the mother.. and she said to ignore her daughter


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 28, 2007)

why are you venting to her about your husband if you dont like the girl. she obviously doesnt like you and is going to use everything to piss you off. stop being a hypocrite, its for your own good. and if the boss is telling you to "ignore her daughter" calmly explain what celly said about her preventing you from enjoying the job or deal with her herself and tell you you will only answer to her mother...hth


----------



## Shelley (Sep 28, 2007)

I still think you should approach your boss even though she told you over the phone to ignore her daughter. Speaking to someone in person is better because it is easier to read each other and get a feel for the situation. Over the phone the boss could have been busy or distracted by something else.

I would do what Celly mentioned that she is preventing me from enjoying my job or actually doing it. I know you are angry, upset about the situation but when speaking to the boss, the best way to approach is to be tactful about it. You could also bring up a few of the incidents that occured.

I hope the situation improves for you.


----------



## MissMissy (Oct 3, 2007)

liz 2 i think you came off a little rude on.. that comment..

i talked to her about my personal life. cause for a couple days she acted like a friend. i thought maybe i read her wrong.. she was telling me how she loves me being there and that she hopes the other girl quits and was telling me about her husband and kid. and just seemed pretty cool. but then she pulled off and was telling me how i shouldn't marry him..


----------



## Somegirl (Oct 3, 2007)

I feel your pain!! I used to have to work with my bosses daughter but lucky for me she moved 600 miles away





I agree that you should talk to the mom.

The way I always saw it was of course I was a more valuable employee because I actually had to work to get a paycheck. The daughter is going to get paid no matter what because mommy owns the business and even if she didn't work there, I bet you a million dollars her mom would still be giving her money. So, you can't really compare your work product to hers. What she does doesn't matter. It sounds like the mom may very well know how she is since she told you to ignore her, so that is all you need to do. Who cares if she writes you up, she is not your boss and you can explain to the boss what went on when she gets back. I don't know how often you usually have to work with her, but if you stay there, you are are always going to have to watch your butt no matter what when she is around.

One important thing I learned was no matter how they pretend to be your friend at times, they aren't. Every single thing you tell them they are going to use against you. Don't let her fool you because she is only pretending to be your friend so she can use it against you in the future. If you talk to her, keep it work related and that way she can't accuse you of fooling around at work and gossiping, etc. or telling her mom the things you tell her. I always found that every little thing I told the girl I worked with got back to her mom.


----------



## MissMissy (Oct 4, 2007)

good NEWS!!! she might be quitting.. she owes her mom rent,.. and she wont pay.. and her mom is getting pissed so she came in with an app at a different place... then asked me what i think i wanted to say... YES &gt;&gt; LEAVE.. you deserve better.. lol.. but i just said i dunno. i dont have your bills. so i cannot tell you.. so.. i hope she leaves


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissMissy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif good NEWS!!! she might be quitting.. she owes her mom rent,.. and she wont pay.. and her mom is getting pissed so she came in with an app at a different place... then asked me what i think i wanted to say... YES &gt;&gt; LEAVE.. you deserve better.. lol.. but i just said i dunno. i dont have your bills. so i cannot tell you.. so.. i hope she leaves lol thats kinda funny.


----------

